# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Cierre temporal a la escritura en la Zona Secreta

## Pulgas

Estimados amigos:

Como sabéis, desde MagiaPotagia hemos emprendido varias reformas que, pensamos, nos conducen a tener un foro más eficaz, con mayor contenido y más útil para todos.
Uno de los pasos que emprendimos fue la *creación del Laboratorio Mágico*, cuya finalidad es el intercambio de información sin las restricciones que posee la zona abierta. En este sentido, *amplía las competencias de la antigua Área Secreta*, pues abrimos la posibilidad de comentarios en varios campos diferentes.
Ahora estamos trabajando en la *reestructuración del Área Secreta* actual, para crear un espacio de diálogo diferente.
Por ello, mientras perfilamos sus contenidos y definimos la forma de acceso, *vamos a proceder, en breve, al cierre temporal a la escritura del Área Secreta* (todos los temas podrán seguir leyéndose sin problemas), al tiempo que migraremos los hilos más actuales a la zona del Laboratorio (que tiene acceso restringido), a fin de que se pueda seguir comentando en ellos y que no se frenen los debates.
Estamos convencidos de que, con estos cambios, damos un paso adelante más para conseguir el mejor foro posible.

Muchas gracias.

----------

